# [sudo] Problema con la jerarquía en sudoers (Solucionado)

## k4in

tengo un problema algo tonto pero no tengo ni idea, con la configuracion del archivo sudoers, el tema es este, hice un sencillo script para montar las imagenes iso, y tambien un menu de servicios para kde, para asi poder montar los isos rapido y facil, y edite mi archivo sudoers para este script, asi esta

```

Cmnd_Alias USERCOMMANDS = /usr/local/bin/mountiso

%users  ALL = NOPASSWD: USERCOMMANDS

%wheel ALL=(ALL)       ALL, !USERCOMMANDS
```

entonces lo que necesito es poder ejecutar el sript mountiso sin introducir contraseña, el problema es que como mi usuario esta en el grupo wheel, parece que primero lee estos permisos y despues lo demas, asi que cuando quiero ejecutar mountiso me pide contraseña, y aunque utilice el operador de negacion tampoco me funciona, haciendo la prueba comentando la linea del grupo wheel si puedo usar mountiso sin ningun problema.

bueno eso es todo, aunque como plus, no se porque si en lugar de poner en el host "localhost" en lugar de ALL tampoco funciona, pero en este caso porque no le da los permisos al comando

Edit: acabo de ver que lo que hace el operador "!" es que directamente impide su ejecución, no la excluye como pensabaLast edited by k4in on Sun May 23, 2010 9:19 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Un simple:

```
%users  ALL = /usr/local/bin/mountiso
```

Tampoco funciona?

Salud!

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> %wheel ALL=(ALL)       ALL, !USERCOMMANDS

 

Si no voy muy despistao estas diciendo que el grupo wheel no utilice USERCOMMANDS que viene a ser como que no ejecuten /usr/local/bin/mountiso, no se si te saco de alguna duda o demuestro que no he visto bien de que va el post.

----------

## k4in

lo que pasa es que primero pense que el ! excluía el comando, y que despues leeria los permisos en la otra linea y esos son los que tomaria en cuenta, pero lo que hace es proibirlo al grupo, ya corregí eso

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Un simple:
> 
> ```
> %users  ALL = /usr/local/bin/mountiso
> ```
> ...

 

si funciona, pero el problema es que mi usuario de uso diario esta en el grupo wheel, lo que quiero es poder ejecutar mountiso sin necesidad de introducir la contraseña, osea, cualquier otro usuario lo puede ejecutar sin pedir contraseña, pero mi usuario como esta en wheel, y en la linea dice que debe pedir contraseña para este grupo, la pide a mi usuario, no se si me entiendan.

Edit: jajaja no se porque tarde tanto en que se me ocurriera la solución, como es de esas cosillas que dejas pasar, al final quedo asi

```

Cmnd_Alias USERCOMMANDS = /usr/local/bin/mountiso

%users  ALL = NOPASSWD: USERCOMMANDS

%wheel  ALL=(ALL)       ALL

%wheel  ALL = NOPASSWD: USERCOMMANDS

```

----------

